# New Roubaix... feels slow!



## Puzman (Aug 14, 2002)

I just upgraded from a 2002 Cannondale CAAD5/Ultegra (`18.5 lbs) to a 2009 Roubaix Elite (`20 lbs). I was looking for something more comfortable and easier on my low back, and I certainly am pleased in that arena. However, I noticed the Roubaix feels a bit slow and less "snappy" than the Cannondale, especially accelerating out of corners and when climbing out of the saddle. Has anyone else had a similar experience? I notice that the tires are quite large, and the stock wheelset is probably quite a bit heavier than what was on my 'dale (Mavic Open Pro/Ultegra). Would skinnier/lighter tires and/or wheels make much of a difference?


----------



## canthidefromme (Jun 29, 2006)

Comfort a snap/handling/acceleration are usually mutually exclusive. That said, you're right, those wheels look like tanks.

The good news is you'd probably get more comfort and snap out of a nice set of GP4000, pro3, or etc. with some Ultegra/OP.

Edit: Unless you don't have the wheels anymore. Lots of people are using kinlin rims for custom builds these days.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

A lighter wheel set would help, but the main reason is most likely the difference in the frames. Your old CAAD5 frame is stiff , strong, and responsive. The Roubaix is built for more comfort at the expense of some performance. My 06 Roubiax was very comfortable on the Santa Cruz Challenge. It really soaked up the bad roads like it is supposed to. 
My Dale System Six is half CAAD9 (rear) and half carbon (front). There is a huge difference in performance. On this bike, you step, or mash the pedals and you go. NO flex, or movement in the frame. My Roubaix is like being on a spring. It flexes and moves back on every pedal stroke. The comfort comes at the expense of performance.
My understanding is that the 09 Roubaix is a stronger and stiffer frame than the older ones like mine. I bought mine from a bud who bought a 09 Roubaix Expert. 
Maybe you can swap a lighter wheel set with a friend and see if it makes a difference?


----------



## adauphin (Jul 31, 2009)

I noticed the same thing when I tested it against the Tarmac comp...big difference between the two. I would try the Tarmac just to see what works best for you...small changes in geometry make a big difference.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I just rode 65 miles on a rented '09 Roubaix Expert and noticed how it really soaked up the road vibration. It was silky smooth, but it didn't feel very stiff. I've been spending lots of miles on my Caad9 lately and noticed I wasn't as beat up after the ride as would be on the Cannondale, but the Roubaix just didn't "go" like my Caad9.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i have the same bike, it was the hubs for me, the stock ones are ok but basic, i upgraded my wheelset to some ultegra sl's and it just rolls and rolls, also going for a 30 mile cross country ride on my 37 pound sx trail then riding the roubaix around is effortless


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

My 08 Roubaix felt like I was riding through sand with stock wheels and tires. I laced Kinlin rims to Ultegra hubs and put Vittoria Corso tires on and the bike came alive.
I have since upgraded to a Tarmac SL2 that I love riding so much more.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is a cross thread from the bikes, frames, forks forum. In that thread, this excerpt from Backinthesaddle said it best, IMHO....

_Go do a 60 mile fast ride and see how you feel after. I'm betting the Roubaix will give you a similar performance and you won't be as beaten up!_


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

I've got an 07 tarmac and was jonesing for the new 2010 roubaix comp. Unfortunately, I rode both back to back, and even threw the roubaix wheels on my tarmac to make sure it wasn't the tires/wheels. Nope. I think the best term to describe the roubaix was "smooth" while the tarmac was much more fun and alive. I'm next to try out a new madone; give that a spin and see how it feels. The roubaix was so disappointing in terms of speed; it still doesn't feel much faster than it used to, contrary to what many on this board say.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

its amazing how people can feel so much difference in terms of speed acceleration etc between 2 hardtail carbon frames, i tested a roubaix and tarmac back to back and the only difference was they both felt different on an uneven road, and in hindsight only because the tarmac may have had more air in its tires, i can understand how one would feel a difference between 2 different methods of suspension linkages on a mountain bike alright, maybe im happy in my ignorance and to be honest i havent ridden many road bikes but i couldnt find much of a difference between my bike a tarmac elite and my bike shop bosses 08 s works roubaix, to me theyre all light all stiff and as fast as your legs can make them go


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

There's good reason why the 09 Roubaix pro is spec'd with 23c tires and not the 23/25 Roubaix tires. (contrary to the info on their web-site). The 23c tires really liven up the bikes handling. the frame and wheels are compliant enough that you can air your tires up to 115-120 PSI with very little harshness. The frame and Roval Roubaix wheels take the edge off the bumps for you.

My 09 Roubaix Pro is noticeably stiffer and accelerates much more quickly that my 06 Roubaix comp. Out of the saddle explosive efforts are amply rewarded on the 09 Pro - it's actually fun. With my 06, it was not worth doing - it still did not accelerate fast.

On my 06, I eventually swapped the original MAvic Equipe wheels for some 09-spec Equipe wheels and could tell they were stiffer but the did not help acceleration. I tried using the 09 Equipe wheels on my 09 roubaix and the 09 Roubaix still fely very stiff, but acceleration suffered. So the Roval Roubaix wheels are very nice to have and would be a nice upgrade. I would buy something else for $1k, but I have seen these used for ~500. I would pay that for them in a heartbeat.

I did not expect to like the Roubaix wheels. I really wanted to despise them so I could buy something else, but they are noticeably compliant yet still accelerate very well. Not sure how they did that. I was going to swap them for something else - first thing, but after riding on the for a few months, I have no desire for anything different. (well, the ~$3k reynolds aero wheels are pretty sexy)

I just completed the Marin Century on my 09 Roubaix Pro yesterday and am no longer questioning my decision to get the roubaix. I had tested the Roubaix and the Tarmac back-to-back and (for 09 models) could not tell a difference in stiffness or acceleration. THe roubaix was just perfect on the century. Towards the end, there were some prety beat-up roads and I just flew down them while others picked their way around potholes, etc.

And there was one short legth of semi-technical descent and the bike just carved the corners.

My lower back was still hurting a bit, but I think that has more to do with fit and core strength than anythig else. I may make some adjustments on my bike's fit.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

There's definitely a difference between the higher end models and lower end, like the pro and sworks compared to elite and comp. The cranks are stiffer, along with the wheels, bars, frame; hell, even the seatpost. If I had disposable $$$, I'd get a high-end roubaix; to me that seems like the perfect combination of comfort and speed. Unfortunately, I think the lower-end models don't do the bike justice like higher-end parts do.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I just got back home from doing the Mt. Shasta Century. Over 10,000 ft. of climbing. The roads were better than the Santa Cruz Challenge i did last week. I am pleased with my 06 Roubaix expert. My LBS tightened up the head set, and the bike finally does not shimmy at speed going down the hills. The bike made the century very comfortable, and I got off the bike felling great. That said, it will never climb as fast, or easily as my Dale System Six. Nor will it handle as well down hill. Two different kinds of bikes with different purposes. My Six will be my training and hammer bike with the boys, and the Roubaix will be my comfort bike.


----------

